# Scriabin: Symphony No. 1; The Poem of Ecstasy



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Mikhail Pletnev / Russian National Orchestra
Scriabin: Symphony No. 1; The Poem of Ecstasy

Release Date July 10, 2015
Duration01:16:50
Genre
Classical
Styles
Symphony
Recording DateMarch, 2014
Recording Location
DZZ Studio 5 in Moscow, Russia; St Ludwig-Kirche in Berlin-Wilmersdorf, Germany

3.5R


----------

